# Free Spool VS Drag



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

With shark baits out, should I set my spinning reel to free spool (anti-reverse turned off) or should I set the drag really light. Either one will let the shark take line before I pick up the rod. I think it would be easier to simply flick the anti-reverse to off and go to reeling with a circle hook. I can see the spool spinning, pick up the rod, flick the switch, and boom I'm on.Then again, I could set the drag light, andcrank down the drag when I hear and see line coming off the reel. Does anybody have any thoughts on this?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

yep drag loose.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

If by free spooling you mean flip the bail and let the fish/current have all the line it wants then you will be without line very soon....Leave that drag a little loose but not too loose.


----------



## SharkFisher (Jul 2, 2009)

Use a circle hook leave the drag loose so you can hear them go off, and buy the time you get to hold the reel the fish is on so no need to free spool, just tighten the drag to what you need. But leave it loose enough so it doesn't take your setup or break the line


----------

